
How to Industrialize Mars: A Strategy for Self-Sufficiency - simonebrunozzi
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pxQg51rGP6JtdD4Eix1xpVek1xX05eQVgc7Jbm6VtDw/edit
======
brna
@ssimonebrunozzi check this out
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21543944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21543944)

